# Stinkin' Muslims.



## secdrl (Aug 7, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=exVI...10.0...0.0...1ac.LdaquIeIgio&bpctr=1344380004


----------



## NVRBDR (Aug 7, 2012)

didn't BHO recently say "islam is a religion of peace"?? i wonder what they did to get that treatment...


----------



## secdrl (Aug 7, 2012)

Jimmyusa said:


> didn't BHO recently say "islam is a religion of peace"?? i wonder what they did to get that treatment...




Yeah, real peaceful. I know, I know..you can't classify all muslims with "just a few." Give me a break! A few? It's entire countries, millions of them. If you are a *true* moo-slum, you have to follow sharia law. Sharia law is dangerous. It's cruel and it's unnecessary. I don't want to take this thread off topic, but where are all these so-called "moderate muslims" that denounce this type of behavior? Ever since 9.11, I don't ever recall hearing anyone in the muslim community speak out against activities like this.

U.S.A's own muslim advocacy group CAIR was even caught soliciting funds from terror nations. All they've done since 9.11 is try to tell everyone how peaceful they are. How 'bout they man the f*** up and apologize and show the rest of the world that you're taking action to stop this violence? 

I know, I'm being an intolerant racist.


----------



## secdrl (Aug 7, 2012)

.


----------



## Curt James (Aug 7, 2012)

Even if that behavior reflects a majority, I'll defend my Muslim students.

That said, I'm very much a fan of the Old Testament's "eye for an eye" philosophy.


----------



## secdrl (Aug 7, 2012)

Curt James said:


> Even if that behavior reflects a majority,* I'll defend my Muslim students.
> 
> *That said, I'm very much a fan of the Old Testament's "eye for an eye" philosophy.



Well, this really isn't a case of "eye for an eye," it's just highlighting the brutality of the Islamic faith. They're dangerous, dangerous individuals who are full of hate towards anyone that doesn't succumb to Islam. Additonally, the muslims are are "nice," are not true muslims, or they are engaging in what is called stealth jihad. The Koran says they can intentionally lie to deceive non-believers for the sake of promoting an islamic agenda. It is called *Al*-*Taqiyya. 

Muslims lie when it is in their interest to do so and ?Allah? will not hold them accountable for lying when it is beneficial to the cause of Islam.*


----------



## Standard Donkey (Aug 7, 2012)

if im not mistaken, islam means "peace"..


kinda ironic





inb4 irrelevant bullshit about old testament israelites


----------



## Curt James (Aug 7, 2012)

secdrl said:


> Well, this really isn't a case of "eye for an eye," it's just highlighting the brutality of the Islamic faith. They're dangerous, dangerous individuals who are full of hate towards anyone that doesn't succumb to Islam. Additonally, the muslims are are "nice," are not true muslims, or they are engaging in what is called stealth jihad. The Koran says they can intentionally lie to deceive non-believers for the sake of promoting an islamic agenda. It is called *Al*-*Taqiyya.
> 
> Muslims lie when it is in their interest to do so and ?Allah? will not hold them accountable for lying when it is beneficial to the cause of Islam.*



Brother, you misunderstood me. I meant that my students who are Muslim are some very loving, smart, caring people.

The Old Testament "eye for an eye" part comes into play so far as stomping on intolerant _extremist _Muslims.


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Aug 7, 2012)

^ 2 good post


----------



## colochine (Aug 8, 2012)

They need bacon, blowjobs and alcohol.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Aug 8, 2012)

The biggest mistake we made was not carpet bombing Afghanistan and Pakistan for a solid month, planting a Flag then calling it a day.

Fuck this nation building bullshit in lands where people still live in the 7th century.


----------



## ctr10 (Aug 8, 2012)

We need to tack about a 100,000 more turbins on the the wall


----------



## _LG_ (Aug 8, 2012)

I just want to say fuck muslims...




And canadians...


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 8, 2012)

colochine said:


> They need bacon, blowjobs and alcohol.



They had the choice but went with goats, falafel and back hair


----------



## secdrl (Aug 8, 2012)

Curt James said:


> Brother, you misunderstood me. I meant that my students who are Muslim are some very loving, smart, caring people.
> 
> The Old Testament "eye for an eye" part comes into play so far as stomping on intolerant _extremist _Muslims.



I get what you're saying, brotha! I'm just saying that when push comes to shove, students or not, they'll chop your lid off or kill you in the name of islam. (if they're a true Muslim) Again, I've never heard of any moderate Muslim denounce their global atrocities. Not one.


----------



## oufinny (Aug 8, 2012)

Everything is ok in the name of Allah, right? Sounds pretty much the same as Christians for hundreds of years, the brutality stopped though after the radicals were overthrown of their influence.


----------



## heckler7 (Aug 8, 2012)

fuck muslims and fuck their holy book


----------



## Vibrant (Aug 8, 2012)

I'm going to blow up all you infidels. ALLAH AKBAR KABOOM


----------



## secdrl (Aug 8, 2012)




----------



## secdrl (Aug 8, 2012)

Little Guy said:


> I just want to say fuck muslims...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





and these guys.


----------



## NVRBDR (Aug 8, 2012)

secdrl said:


> and these guys.




oh fuck! thats funny shit right there! I cant stop watching it!


----------



## NVRBDR (Aug 8, 2012)

secdrl said:


> Well, this really isn't a case of "eye for an eye," it's just highlighting the brutality of the Islamic faith. They're dangerous, dangerous individuals who are full of hate towards anyone that doesn't succumb to Islam. Additonally, the muslims are are "nice," are not true muslims, or they are engaging in what is called stealth jihad. The Koran says they can intentionally lie to deceive non-believers for the sake of promoting an islamic agenda. It is called *Al*-*Taqiyya.
> 
> Muslims lie when it is in their interest to do so and ?Allah? will not hold them accountable for lying when it is beneficial to the cause of Islam.*



not many know this^^^ 

most americans still defend islam as a peaceful religion, when actually it's nothing of the sort. islam is a lot of things, peaceful isn't one of them.


----------



## OfficerFarva (Aug 8, 2012)

Little Guy said:


> I just want to say fuck muslims...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Curt James (Aug 8, 2012)

secdrl said:


> I get what you're saying, brotha! I'm just saying that when push comes to shove, *students or not, they'll chop your lid off or kill you in the name of islam. *(if they're a true Muslim) Again, I've never heard of any moderate Muslim denounce their global atrocities. Not one.



lol Appreciate the words of warning, but I'll take my chances against a 3rd grader, sec.


----------



## Faymus (Aug 8, 2012)

secdrl said:


> I get what you're saying, brotha! I'm just saying that when push comes to shove, students or not, they'll chop your lid off or kill you in the name of islam. (if they're a true Muslim) Again, I've never heard of any moderate Muslim denounce their global atrocities. Not one.



Out of curiosity what are you? You do not need to answer that if you do not wish to share your faith. However, if what you are saying is true, then if you are a 'TRUE' christian, you are not supposed to shave your facial hair, get a tattoo etc. Does this mean everyone who shaves or gets a tattoo is not a TRUE christian?

Not attacking you, but just showing a comparison.


----------



## charley (Aug 8, 2012)

secdrl said:


> and these guys.




............I like the 'shoe's in the air'.............


----------



## secdrl (Aug 8, 2012)

Faymus said:


> Out of curiosity what are you? You do not need to answer that if you do not wish to share your faith. However, if what you are saying is true, then if you are a 'TRUE' christian, you are not supposed to shave your facial hair, get a tattoo etc. Does this mean everyone who shaves or gets a tattoo is not a TRUE christian?
> 
> Not attacking you, but just showing a comparison.




Show me in biblical scripture where it clarifies your positon. I can show you in the Koran where all it validates my points. I'm assuming you're a muzzy, right?


----------



## secdrl (Aug 8, 2012)

Curt James said:


> lol Appreciate the words of warning, but I'll take my chances against a 3rd grader, sec.




 I didn't know they were that young. Give 'em time, CJ.


----------



## secdrl (Aug 8, 2012)

charley said:


> ............I like the 'shoe's in the air'.............




lol, I laughed at that part, too. The shoes went all over the place.


----------



## heckler7 (Aug 8, 2012)

muslims are evil, fuck donkeys rape children and beat their woman. just sayin. I dont judge.


----------



## NVRBDR (Aug 8, 2012)

Faymus said:


> Out of curiosity what are you? You do not need to answer that if you do not wish to share your faith. However, if what you are saying is true, then if you are a 'TRUE' christian, you are not supposed to shave your facial hair, get a tattoo etc. Does this mean everyone who shaves or gets a tattoo is not a TRUE christian?
> 
> Not attacking you, but just showing a comparison.



I shake my head in amazement at people who clearly aren't christian, clearly never read the bible, yet feel well informed on the in's and out's of being a christian. 

for the record, christianity is a relationship with God, only possible by grace through faith in Christ Jesus the Lord.

it has less to do with "what can I do or what can't I do" and it has "everything to do with "What CHRIST Did For You"

 don't start another thread based on ignorance and or unfounded opinions of Christianity. most people draw conclusions of Christianity from their opinions of organized religion.
 true Chritianity has zero to do with organized religion.


----------



## heckler7 (Aug 8, 2012)

Jimmyusa said:


> I shake my head in amazement at people who clearly aren't christian, clearly never read the bible, yet feel well informed on the in's and out's of being a christian.
> 
> for the record, christianity is a relationship with God, only possible by grace through faith in Christ Jesus the Lord.
> 
> ...


so its not about going to ihop on sunday with your family? I have no idea what I'm doing


----------



## NVRBDR (Aug 8, 2012)

heckler7 said:


> so its not about going to ihop on sunday with your family? I have no idea what I'm doing




oh yeah! actually any restaurant you please, there's no prejudice


----------



## Vibrant (Aug 8, 2012)

Curt James said:


> lol Appreciate the words of warning, but I'll take my chances against a 3rd grader, sec.



Be careful curt, third graders are straight up loco. Do you keep sharp pencils in the classrooms? Don't piss em off or they'll take you out, pencils thru the eyes is a pretty painful way to go out.


----------



## secdrl (Aug 8, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> Be careful curt, third graders are straight up loco. Do you keep sharp pencils in the classrooms? Don't piss em off or they'll take you out, pencils thru the eyes is a pretty painful way to go out.



5-year-old brings loaded gun to Palatka pre-kindergarten class | jacksonville.com

Six-Year-Old Brings Loaded Pistol to Elementary School | NewsFeed | TIME.com

7-year-old brings knife to school in Michigan

Yeah, I wouldn't trust any 3rd grader.


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 8, 2012)

heckler7 said:


> muslims are evil, fuck donkeys rape children and beat their woman. just sayin. I dont judge.



Rednecks = Muslims!


----------



## maniclion (Aug 8, 2012)

Jimmyusa said:


> I shake my head in amazement at people who clearly aren't christian, clearly never read the bible, yet feel well informed on the in's and out's of being a christian.
> 
> for the record, christianity is a relationship with God, only possible by grace through faith in Christ Jesus the Lord.
> 
> ...



There are muslims who feel the same, a certain Moroccan friend of mine comes to mind.  Also a few Egyptians and Malaysians I know...


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 8, 2012)

maniclion said:


> There are muslims who feel the same, a certain Moroccan friend of mine comes to mind.  Also a few Egyptians and Malaysians I know...



They are all conspiring to murder you and steal you goats cheese


----------



## cube789 (Aug 9, 2012)

talkin bout stinking, I was on a plane full of Africans yesterday.
I have never experienced a smell so bad, mofos must have been smuggling onions in their armpits or summin.

I would rather stick my head down azzas rectum for an hour than experience that again.


----------



## Faymus (Aug 9, 2012)

Jimmyusa said:


> I shake my head in amazement at people who clearly aren't christian, clearly never read the bible, yet feel well informed on the in's and out's of being a christian.
> 
> for the record, christianity is a relationship with God, only possible by grace through faith in Christ Jesus the Lord.
> 
> ...



Never claimed any of those things. I sure as hell do not feel well informed about the christian faith. I was just trying to make a comparison. I have a good friend who I believe is on these boards who is (I believe) a muslim, and just because he isn't as extreme as others, I feel like putting his faith down wouldn't exactly be fair. 

I am not christian, I am more of a 'Science' guy. I would like to believe in a higher power, but it is very hard for me to do so. You are most likely right, and I tip my hat to you for that.


----------



## endurance724 (Aug 11, 2012)

in that video you posted, muslims are killing muslims.... muslims are victims of terrorism themselves.... not all muslims are terrorists, a lot of terrorists just so happen to be muslim.


----------



## Vibrant (Aug 12, 2012)

Faymus said:


> Never claimed any of those things. I sure as hell do not feel well informed about the christian faith. I was just trying to make a comparison. I have a good friend who I believe is on these boards who is (I believe) a muslim, and just because he isn't as extreme as others, I feel like putting his faith down wouldn't exactly be fair.
> 
> I am not christian, I am more of a *Science*guy. I would like to believe in a higher power, but it is very hard for me to do so. You are most likely right, and I tip my hat to you for that.



I'm getting my pitchfork and torch out, you will burn at the stake for your devil magic. You call it science and technology, I call it blasphemous devil worship and magic


----------



## DOBE (Aug 12, 2012)

We launched our f-111 fighter bombers outa incirlik turkey during desert storm to bomb the shit outa those silly bastards....what a rush!


----------

